# Dragonflies Redux (FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!) C&C Welcome



## CMfromIL (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I've been trying to get flying dragonflies for a few weeks now, with minimal success.  Today luck was (ahmmm skill) on my side.  It must have been mating season at the pond today, so if you are not up for some NSFWIDS (Not Safe For Work Including Dragonfly Sex) please back out of the thread.

All taken with the 70-200 IS II coupled with the 1.4x extender.  Also, for reference these guys were small.  Longest was about 1.5", combined length was about 3".  I was a out 4 feet from them crouching down at the waters edge.

I could not get #1 flying today, and he was taken at my koi pond anyways.  The others were taken at a different location.

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.  Looking for a place to dump eggs.





3.  





4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  Laying eggs, but competition is moving in quickly!





6.  ATTACK!!!  They were brutal, pulling the other dragonflies out of the water and making them move!


----------



## topazsol (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow! Amazing photos!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## raygunboost (Jul 25, 2012)

Georgious pictures! Hopefully one didn't die if so R.I.P lol. :thumbup:


----------

